# The Big Update: What Do You Think?



## MopyDream44 (Feb 14, 2018)

I've had the chance to play the new update a little bit last night, and a few hours this morning. There is quite a bit of new content to digest, and I was wondering how everyone feels about the new update. What are some things you like, and why? Is there anything you're not too fond of, and why? Did this update inspire you to think of new mechanics to add to Pocket Camp, and if so, what? I will share a few of my thoughts below: 

*General Thoughts:* 
- Overall, I'm really happy we have so much new content to dive into. I'm hoping this update will encourage some of my friends to return to Pocket Camp. I imagine a few friends are still a little burned out from all of the recent events, but this new content can be enjoyed without any time restrictions, so hopefully that will help. I was wondering if getting so much new content at once would be overwhelming, but these changes really feel like more things I can do in between villager requests and garden cycles, so it will enhance my daily experience on the game.

*Gift Balloons: *
- These are seriously adorable, and it helps endear me to the villagers who sent them along. I wanted to invite the villagers who sent them, but I'm currently trying to build up sporty essences, so I didn't, but I think I'll be inviting villagers who send them to me in the future. I am curious if it's completely random, or if it's based on friendship level or some other factor. 

*Flower Requests:*
- I wasn't sure about this addition at first because it will ultimately slow my progress with the flower trade a little bit; however, when I thought about it a little more, I felt it was a smart addition. This feature will help get more friends into gardening, which may lead to getting more help from friends with watering and/or cross pollination. Also, looking down the road this will also give me a reason to continue working in my garden even after I've completed all of my flower goals. I do find that this particular content update made me wish I could sell flowers in my market boxes. Not only would that help friends, it would just bring me a lot of personal enjoyment to sell flowers in my shop. Who knows, maybe we will see that option down the road! 

*Quarry Requests: *
- THANK YOU NINTENDO!!! Nintendo took feedback from the community to add this new feature, and the new quarry request system is amazing especially if you have a lot of friends! I have only used the option to request 10 people at a time, but it also looks like asking individuals is far more streamlined as well with an ask button, though I'm not exactly sure why people would pick and choose who to ask when we seem to have unlimited requests. I don't have a full friend's list, so I don't know if there is a request limit. Anyhoo, request limit or not, the experience is so much better, and the new menu graphics look lovely! 

*Break Tapper*
- First of all, what a fun addition! We finally have a place to use all of that friend powder, and the cataloger in me is always excited to see new items to add to my collection. Now, when I heard about this, I thought it would be pure luck, but I was pleasantly surprised to find out the game is actually more skill. I spent a little while last night trying to figure out the timing, and while I still don't fully have the hang of it, I did manage to collect 175 caps in under 15 attempts. I'd better get good at the game quick though because man alive those collectibles are expensive. On one hand, this will keep me interested in Break Tapper for a longer time, but it would also be nice to see less expensive shirts or furniture offered and changed out every so often. One final thought with Break Tapper, I'm hoping this will encourage more people to share throughout the duration of garden events (instead of just bulk sharing at the end) because the more you share, the more friend powder you get, and the more friend powder you get, the more you can play this game.

*Updated Graphics & Animations*
- I wanted to give a little shout out to the updated art! It may not be as exciting as some of the other additions, but it hasn't gone unnoticed or unappreciated. Thew menu updates are lovely, and the new animation for when villagers level up is adorable! It just adds to the overall experience of the game, and I appreciate these changes very much!

*Villager Fashion*
- This addition brings me so much joy! This addition adds to much potential for decorating. You can have themes in your camp, and dress your villagers to match that theme. I've only dressed two villagers so far, but I had so much fun playing with the outfits, and watching my campers pose is insanely cute. I have been buying/crafting extras of of certain pieces I like, and I'm excited about changing up the looks of all of my villagers. I can't wait until more clothing and accessories are added!


----------



## J087 (Feb 14, 2018)

Marshal with pink glasses.
Need I say more?


----------



## 50m4ra (Feb 14, 2018)

I really like what we were given but, they said "updates to gardening" but it looks like it's just 1. Requesting flowers ( which I love ) and 2. We have to load our garden now?

I really hoped for a check-off gardening system... ( I would like to harvest *taps all* now I would like to place 5 red panseys *checks off 5 panseys on 5 plots Etc.... )


----------



## MopyDream44 (Feb 14, 2018)

J087 said:


> Marshal with pink glasses.
> Need I say more?



Marshal with pink glasses and a fancy tiara!  (I may have stocked up during the winter games XD)

- - - Post Merge - - -



50m4ra said:


> I really like what we were given but, they said "updates to gardening" but it looks like it's just 1. Requesting flowers ( which I love ) and 2. We have to load our garden now?
> 
> I really hoped for a check-off gardening system... ( I would like to harvest *taps all* now I would like to place 5 red panseys *checks off 5 panseys on 5 plots Etc.... )



They may still add new garden features later. I think a harvest all option and a multi see plant would be great. Though I am curious, what do you mean we have to load our garden?


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 14, 2018)

i hate the ok motor break through game or whatever its called. i cannot get 3 in a row and its super annoying.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 14, 2018)

About time we can have two rugs out at once now, It really annoyed me the first time when I found out it was impossible..

I also can't stand the Break Tapper thing!


----------



## NiamhACPC (Feb 14, 2018)

Yep, love the double rugs! Also really happy that you don't have to go into an item's order page to fave it. I like to fave all of a character's furniture requirements when they're old enough to invite to my camp, and they've just made that so much easier. Additionally it's much more clear now when something has been faved. These small QOL improvements honestly improve my time playing even more than the big stuff. But I still like the big stuff. Break Tapper is super fun when I have nothing better to do.


----------



## 50m4ra (Feb 14, 2018)

MopyDream44 said:


> Marshal with pink glasses and a fancy tiara!  (I may have stocked up during the winter games XD)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


You walk in to the garden and you get the black loading screen rather then a seemleas transition


----------



## MopyDream44 (Feb 14, 2018)

NiamhACPC said:


> Yep, love the double rugs! Also really happy that you don't have to go into an item's order page to fave it. I like to fave all of a character's furniture requirements when they're old enough to invite to my camp, and they've just made that so much easier. Additionally it's much more clear now when something has been faved. These small QOL improvements honestly improve my time playing even more than the big stuff. But I still like the big stuff. Break Tapper is super fun when I have nothing better to do.



Ohhhh, the new favorite mechanic is subtle, but I also love it. I forgot to mention it in my OP. I also use my favorites list to mark furniture I haven't crafted, and I agree that it has made it so much easier. Speaking of more small stuff, I noticed after I posted that they also revamped the menus for your contacts and added a cute graphic for friendship level. 



AccfSally said:


> About time we can have two rugs out at once now, It really annoyed me the first time when I found out it was impossible..
> 
> I also can't stand the Break Tapper thing!



I'm excited about being able to place two rugs as well, but I'm even more excited about the design possibilities the new rugs can open up. One of my old friends had a junk yard camp, and I thought it was really well done, now there is a rug that looks like a concrete slab. That would have finished off the design perfectly! 



PaperCat said:


> i hate the ok motor break through game or whatever its called. i cannot get 3 in a row and its super annoying.



PaperCat, it can be frustrating especially if you don't have a lot of FP saved up. I'm not sure what your FP saving are, but build that up a bit, so you can play at least 20 times in a row. Playing it multiple times in a row should help you figure out the timing a bit. The first one doesn't matter, just hit the button to get your selected color. Before you hit the button a second time, look at the color that comes before the color you need and hit the button when you see that color. So far that tactic has landed me two colors in a row almost every time. The third color is a bit tricky. I find that it has to be spot on or you miss it. I use rhythm to get the third color. Let's say you're going for red, just say "red" when you see it pass by, and continue to do it until you have the rhythm. After you have the rhythm, try to only have focus on the picture and press on the rhythm. I know this sounds insanely dorky, but it's the only way I can describe how to find the right timing. It's kinda like finding the right time to press the button in Mario Kart to get the speed boost at the beginning. Anyhoo, I hope this helps.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Feb 14, 2018)

MopyDream44 said:


> The third color is a bit tricky. I find that it has to be spot on or you miss it. I use rhythm to get the third color. Let's say you're going for red, just say "red" when you see it pass by, and continue to do it until you have the rhythm. After you have the rhythm, try to only have focus on the picture and press on the rhythm. I know this sounds insanely dorky, but it's the only way I can describe how to find the right timing. It's kinda like finding the right time to press the button in Mario Kart to get the speed boost at the beginning. Anyhoo, I hope this helps.



Especially on the last one, I've found the trick is to push the button when the color BEFORE the one you want shows up. So let's say you're going for red, and blue comes before red. I watch the pattern and push the button on blue, and since it's going so fast it doesn't stop until the next one -- red.

I use this technique on the second one too, but you just want to make sure you don't hit the color too early and wind up with blue instead of red. Usually this isn't a problem. On the third one you don't have to worry about when you hit it; if you hit blue, you will get the red unless you're just maaaad speedy.


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Feb 14, 2018)

I like the double rugs but I need a better rug to put down.
I was a little disappointed in break tapper because the first time I got three Giovanni's in a row and I only won 5 caps, then I tried again and got 3 Reese's in a row and got 5 again. So I'm confused and a tad bit mad about the false advertising 

But other than that I'm liking the update. But I'm saving my items (like fish and fruit n' stuff) for an event. Hopefully tomorrow something comes out. Or maybe not. We'll just have to see!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 14, 2018)

I'm liking it so far.  The clothing thing makes the villagers look absolutely adorable.  I like the slot machine as it's relatively easy to win.  The new floating presents on the map are helpful.  As for the lost items feature, I burst out laughing when I found Bunnie's pouch in a tree.  I can't believe how dedicated Nintendo is to this game.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Feb 14, 2018)

Chewy.7204 said:


> I was a little disappointed in break tapper because the first time I got three Giovanni's in a row and I only won 5 caps, then I tried again and got 3 Reese's in a row and got 5 again. So I'm confused and a tad bit mad about the false advertising



It's not false advertising. If you get three in a row, you get 5 caps. The only way you get more is if it tells you when you first hit the button that you could win 30 or 50 caps.


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Feb 14, 2018)

On the thing it shows 3 Giovanni's in a row so I thought that different people gave you different amounts of caps. 

But thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Ezamoosh (Feb 15, 2018)

Bit bummed out at just how expensive the cap prizes are, especially as it's a game you concentrate on to win and not just totally random. If I could just sit and tap absent mindedly on a random slot machine until I used up my powder that would be fine, but as it stands I don't know how I'm ever going to get 10,000 of the things!! I don't have the time to sit around and grind the game for that long ):
Flower requests are fine by me, you only really need one round of each colour to get 20 flowers that are gonna last through a while of requests so it's not the end of the world. Then again, aside from events I've not been using the garden at all really, so I assume it's more troublesome for those that are. 

The gift balloons, quarry requests, new "lost item" quests, fun camper animation, new items and ESPECIALLY villager fashion are all incredible additions that I'm hugely grateful for. The villagers even keep their new clothes when you send them home from your camp!


----------



## pidge (Feb 15, 2018)

I've not played too much of the new update so far, obviously it's new + there are probably some things I'm gonna brush over or miss completely but hey it's ok. I've spent a good hour or so looking at the new update notice and checking out the features so while it is really new I think I have a good feel for it now.
You can disagree with this lol, it's just opinions.
Also, 20 free leaf tickets, _need I say more??_

TL;DR- GOD BLESS THIS UPDATE.

_Ok sooOOoOo, I'm gonna start with the balloon presents because geez louise I am absolutely in love._
The first few presents I got where resources I needed for a couple requests so like... thank you Nintendo???? a buNCCH??? I really love the new presents they are amazing in my opinion I am just_ in love._ I don't think it's based on friendship level, I got a balloon from Twiggy but we have only met once and I also got one from Bluebear who is in my camp with a friendship level of 10 so ja.

_Quarry Changes_
HNNNG THANK GOD. I hated asking for help in the Quarry, no matter how much I needed the resources because I despised the system of asking each player with really slow loading. This is much quicker + easier and honestly I am very glad Nintendo took the hint from the community.

_Villager Fashion_
This is the most god damn adorable thing I have ever seen in my sad life honestly god bless whichever person decided to allow me to put tHE ROYAL CROWN ON MY BEST FRIEND APOLLO SKJDSK. This is really nice and it gives another reason to raise friendship levels aside from c00l pictures.

_The Rug Thing_
O.K. I am very happy about the rug situation honestly I just wanted to mention it because I had plans I couldn't make work without RUGS.

_Brake Tapper_
So I don't have much friendship powder because I'm really anti-social but I had 4 trys and it was quite nice, I have a feeling I'm going to be using that a lot. I didn't fuss myself with cataloguing for a while, but looking at the prizes here (not to mention the resources I need) I really am happy Nintendo added this.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Feb 15, 2018)

Ezamoosh said:


> Bit bummed out at just how expensive the cap prizes are, especially as it's a game you concentrate on to win and not just totally random. If I could just sit and tap absent mindedly on a random slot machine until I used up my powder that would be fine, but as it stands I don't know how I'm ever going to get 10,000 of the things!! I don't have the time to sit around and grind the game for that long ):



I can see the appeal of having it be luck based rather than skill based. The biggest prizes are quite expensive (I don't want to think about how long it may take me), and I actually psyche myself out a bit when I see the bigger pots pop up. On the other hand, I'm getting better at the skill part. I typically play a few rounds at a time, and I'm honestly not sure I've burned through much of my FB savings because I've been diligent about watering lately and we've gotten some nice FB goals the last few days. Even though my goal is to finish my catalog, I think I'm going to take this one a bit slower. I may even buy a few essences with the caps to start because I still have three amenities that I need to max out. Though part of me is wondering if the prizes will change after some time. I guess we will have to wait and see on this one. 

@pidge the balloons are such a sweet touch. Even though they are a small addition, it's just so nice to open a gift. I wonder if Nintendo knew the community would really enjoy it. About the rug thing though, I was never able to move my rug in my camper, which was always frustrating, but I did expand it recently. Is the ability to move rugs in your camper a part of the update, or is that just something you can do when you've upgraded? Either way, I'm very happy I can move the rug in my camper! It's allowed me to set up two spaces on the bottom floor with different looks. 

Also, something I didn't notice until today because we have new villagers now (YAY!) When you look at the villager info where it tells you what items you need to craft, there is a "Craft" button. It doesn't craft the item straight away, but it does take you to that exact item on the order page. This is a really nice touch that just streamlines another process. 

One thing I am a little bummed about is the new wallpapers/floors that require sparkle stones. I haven't crafted any extra sparkle stone furniture yet because I can barely keep up with the requests. I did the math at one point, and I know we are suppose to have extra sparkle stones remaining after all villagers are leveled, but that number seems to keep getting smaller with the new floors and wallpapers. I really wish there was another way to get sparkle stones.


----------



## pidge (Feb 15, 2018)

MopyDream44 said:


> I can see the appeal of having it be luck based rather than skill based. The biggest prizes are quite expensive (I don't want to think about how long it may take me), and I actually psyche myself out a bit when I see the bigger pots pop up. On the other hand, I'm getting better at the skill part. I typically play a few rounds at a time, and I'm honestly not sure I've burned through much of my FB savings because I've been diligent about watering lately and we've gotten some nice FB goals the last few days. Even though my goal is to finish my catalog, I think I'm going to take this one a bit slower. I may even buy a few essences with the caps to start because I still have three amenities that I need to max out. Though part of me is wondering if the prizes will change after some time. I guess we will have to wait and see on this one.
> 
> @pidge the balloons are such a sweet touch. Even though they are a small addition, it's just so nice to open a gift. I wonder if Nintendo knew the community would really enjoy it. About the rug thing though, I was never able to move my rug in my camper, which was always frustrating, but I did expand it recently. Is the ability to move rugs in your camper a part of the update, or is that just something you can do when you've upgraded? Either way, I'm very happy I can move the rug in my camper! It's allowed me to set up two spaces on the bottom floor with different looks.
> 
> ...



Me too on the sparkle stone thing. I hate using them bc I don't know how long it'll take me to getmore


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 15, 2018)

eh i will still probably not play the brake game much. im not fond of slot games anyway and have always been super bad at them. oh well. im just happy about the rugs.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 16, 2018)

Honestly I love the camper tasks the most out of everything, I had to hunt down Stitches lost pouch that he misplaces while gathering fruit in the forest! Such an adorable addition. And I must say, I am really keen on the new level up animations, they're really adorable! AND OF COURSE I am in love with dressing up my villagers, it makes me want to switch who I have out but I'm working on leveling my ghost couch so I have to wait until I get that done. Love the updates and the new friends, glad Eugene is finally in the mix and FREYA oh my god her eyes are amazingly beautiful I think I am in love with her now, when previously I had only gotten her to be a gal pal for Skye but OH MY GOODNESS HER EYESSSSSS!


----------



## MopyDream44 (Feb 16, 2018)

Pocket Camp is giving me a better appreciation of villagers that I haven't gotten to know very well through the other games in the series. This game is even helping to heal some of the grudges I have from certain New Leaf villagers that dorthied my paths in my main town. I like that Pocket Camp isn't just adding the "most popular" villagers. There seems to be a really nice mix of villager popularity featured in the game so far. Always exciting so see who will come next.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Feb 16, 2018)

I’m so psyched to have a koala, being Australian. Eugene is not my favourite but I’m hoping I can remove his sunglasses when I dress him like I did with Bud and he will become cute. My favourite koala is Alice. She is my favourite character apart from Ch?vre. I will be so happy if Ch?vre  or Alice are added!


----------



## MopyDream44 (Feb 17, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> I’m so psyched to have a koala, being Australian. Eugene is not my favourite but I’m hoping I can remove his sunglasses when I dress him like I did with Bud and he will become cute. My favourite koala is Alice. She is my favourite character apart from Ch?vre. I will be so happy if Ch?vre  or Alice are added!



OMG!! OK, so I totally changed Bud's outfit yesterday and I was wondering about the glasses. I put aqua glasses on him, and saw his eyes for the first time ever. HE IS ADORABLE!!!!! I haven't tried Eugene yet, but I'm willing to bet you can change his glasses as well. Also, Alice is pretty adorable. I'm glad you finally have a koala in Pocket Camp!


----------



## Angel-Rae (Feb 17, 2018)

Mopy if you head over to mine you can see Eugene’s makeover! Or I’ll post a pic when I have a chance. He has eyes hooray! I like Bud and Eugene much better without the sun glasses.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Feb 17, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> Mopy if you head over to mine you can see Eugene’s makeover! Or I’ll post a pic when I have a chance. He has eyes hooray! I like Bud and Eugene much better without the sun glasses.



Awww, he's looking super nerdy and adorable now!


----------



## Angel-Rae (Feb 17, 2018)

MopyDream44 said:


> Awww, he's looking super nerdy and adorable now!



Yes the shearling coat is so perfect and cuddley for him.


----------



## rowena (Feb 19, 2018)

Agreed, the loading is a weird pause when the interactions don't seem to have changed.  Another thing I really don't like is when you select ALL for adding fertilizer, it automatically goes to the max needed for blooming.  Then, you can't adjust them all at once and pick 2 bags per flower, for instance.


----------

